# Free Vet Visit from AKC?



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

I just got my pups free vet visit certificate from the AKC in the mail. Is it worth using this?? The closest vet to me is Banfield in petsmart??? I didn't even know petsmart HAD a vet lol. There is a few others as well.

if anyone else used theirs can you tell me if it was worth it? and what did it entail?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> I just got my pups free vet visit certificate from the AKC in the mail. Is it worth using this?? The closest vet to me is Banfield in petsmart??? I didn't even know petsmart HAD a vet lol. There is a few others as well.
> 
> if anyone else used theirs can you tell me if it was worth it? and what did it entail?


I never used mine, I was already taking him to another vet.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't know if they still offer it, but when I reg'd Masi , there was info to sign up for FREE health insurance for I think 60 days?? (not just a vet visit but health/accident)

I said, oh what the heck, it was FREE, well I'll tell ya, Masi took a flip and ended up with a hefty 400$ medical bill, and AKC reimbursed me for it..of course they want you to sign up for their health coverage after the free period, but I didn't..

Not sure if they still offer this.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I got that same offer when I registered Kopper. I didn't use it because I didn't much care for the vets on their list.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I used Banfield for Jake and put him on the puppy plan there....it was great for all the puppy stuff......dewormers, shots, fecals, and OV are free. Can't tell you how many times that came in handy because I wasn't sure.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I got it as well. A little too late, since she was seen by my vet and had finished her boosters already. The vets on the list did not interest me either. Banfield was one of them, and I have not had really good expereinces with them (for the most part, most are just money hungry). 

If you are ok with trying some of the vets on the list, and your puppy or dog has yet to recieve his/her boosters or annual vaccinations, I would go for it. Some people's experiences vary. Just cause I have had some bad experiences doesn't necessarily mean you will.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I don't know if they still offer it, but when I reg'd Masi , there was info to sign up for FREE health insurance for I think 60 days?? (not just a vet visit but health/accident)
> 
> I said, oh what the heck, it was FREE, well I'll tell ya, Masi took a flip and ended up with a hefty 400$ medical bill, and AKC reimbursed me for it..of course they want you to sign up for their health coverage after the free period, but I didn't..
> 
> Not sure if they still offer this.


yeah!!! I just activated that yesterday


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

jakeandrenee said:


> I used Banfield for Jake and put him on the puppy plan there....it was great for all the puppy stuff......dewormers, shots, fecals, and OV are free. Can't tell you how many times that came in handy because I wasn't sure.


that sounds perfect. for serious stuff i'd probably take him somewhere else depending on how my visit went-i hear negative things about banfield-but maybe ill research some of the other vets on the list as well.

im waiting until the last minute to get the rest of his shots and if fecals are free that's awesome because he's getting red raw and i like to do that at least once a year.

thanks


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think I'd take to banfield or anything of that type even if the trip was free, they are going to try and sign you up..I'm more comfortable with MY vet, and heck the 60 day or whatever it was insurance thing, was icing on the cake


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am lucky, I have a great vet there for all the simple things. She knows that I am way more educated then the average "joe" and has never pushed anything. In fact she didn't want to treat Jake's mange with meds....and wanted to so the wait and see. I am lucky. She will not give vaccines I don't want or even ask me why. I have saved hundreds on so many things putting him on the puppy plan. HOWEVER I would only see her, I didn't like the other one there.

For the "grown up" stuff I also have another vet.


----------



## AEA (Sep 17, 2010)

When I registered mine 8 months ago, I got nothing, nada, zip! Probably wouldn't have used it anyway as I had a regular Country Vet for my cat and the GSD went directly to him.

Give you an idea of how good he is.........
When I Spayed her at 5.5 Months, the cost was only $120.00! Pretty cheap!


----------

